# Greetings from Ontario Canada



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum! 

So sorry about the loss of your old boy. I am happy to hear you are now ready to start looking for another horse.
I know once you have experienced that special bond, it is a hard thing to be with out...

Good luck, and keep us posted!


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

welcome to the forum.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When my old boy had to be put down I felt like I was committing suicide. We'd been together 25 years and I learned so much from him. Altho he could never be replaced I did buy a younger horse months before to fill the void that would be created. The old boy was too old and had gotten too thin to even think about him overwintering our -30* weather. When one has a horse that long a lot of mutual mind reading goes on, the communication is phenomenal.


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

well I purchased a new horse a few days ago, he is a 16.2 hh tovero paint gelding. At the stable I went to the lady had about 30 horses selected for me to check out, we were walking down the aisle of the barn and she was telling me the names and some informaiton about the horses when this huge roman nosed horse about 10 horses down turned and looked at me with 2 big blue eyes and I didn't even notice any other horse after that. I asked to try him out and when I was riding him he "talked" continually like my old stallion did and I knew he was the one for me. He doesn't have the best conformation, and he is not very attractive but he had that certain something. I am just waiting for the health papers to come back from the state vet then I will bring him across the border. I am hoping to be able to bring him home within the next couple of weeks.I am very excited, His registered name is Belle's Ring of Terror, and with a name like that ya just know he is going to be interesting.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

:clap: Oh how exciting for you! 
Congratulations, sounds like it was love at first sight.....
Hope all goes well and he is home with you very soon. Can not wait to see pictures of him!
What will you call him?


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

Welcome- I'm from BC and also just started back into horses after about 15 years without! I have found this forum most helpful and informative. Good luck with your new purchase!


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, how exciting for you! I have fallen for an ugly duckling many times.. Looks aren't everything! 
I am from Southern Ontario.. How about you?


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

I am from North western Ontario (Thunder Bay). I think I am going to call him Rogue. His stable name right now is Ringo but I don't like that name for him much because it always reminds me of the Beatles. I am looking forward to getting him home and then I will post some pictures.


----------

